# Welche Feder ins RM7 ???



## MrBrown (12. Juni 2006)

Hey ho,

ich hab seit kurzem ein RM7 mit nem Fox Vanilla RC und 2 Federn dafür.
Eine ist ne 600x 2.25 und die andere ne 750x 51 (51 ?) die aber kürzer ist als die 600er. Beide kommen mir etwas weich vor !!!
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ihr das RM7 fahrt mit ca. 80 KG und welche von den Federn härter ist. Oder was für ne Federhärte ihr für Downhill empfehlen würdet. Mir kommts nämlich vor, als würde der Dämpfer sehr bald durchschlagen.


----------



## meth3434 (12. Juni 2006)

750x51?? ich denke das bezieht sich auf den hub der feder in mm! Sind das beide original federn? Ich fahre eine 650er feder bei 83kg und das passt, wenn du gerne hoch dropst oder manchmal ins flat knallst, solltest du vielleicht lieber auf ne 700er zurückgreifen oder sogar 750! Generell benötigt das rm7 systembedingt eine härtere feder, zur not geh einfach mal in einen bikeshop und lass dich beraten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juni 2006)

Die Haerte der Feder richtet sich nach dem Sag - dem Negativfederweg, um den das Rad einfedert wenn Du dich in zentraler Fahrposition auf das Rad setzt. Das sollten in etwa 30 % des Gesamtfederwegs sein.
Man kann also kaum allumfassende Aussagen geben sondern nur Tipps, wie sie bspw. Meth gegeben hat. Mit 650 bist Du sicher gut dabei - aber persoenliche Vorlieben spielen auch eine Rolle (Drops, DH usw.)


----------



## MrBrown (12. Juni 2006)

Die 750er ist aber normalerweise ja die Härtere ? Die ist aber wesentlich kürzter als die 600er, oder hat das nichts zu sagen ?

Thanks


----------



## el Lingo (12. Juni 2006)

Es gibt mehrere Punkte, die Du bei der Federwahl beachten mußt. Zum einen die Härte und zum anderen die Länge, wobei das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun hat. Länge ist eigentlich die falsche Bezeichnung, es geht viel mehr um den Teil, den die Feder tatsächlich einfedern kann. Dämpferhub und "Federhub" sollten schon gleich sein. Es gibt Leute, die werden sagen, dass etwas mehr Hub an der Feder oder am Dämpfer besser seien, aber viele Leute erzählen auch viel. 
Und damit stehst Du dann vor der Wahl der Härte


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juni 2006)

Es gibt Federlaenge, Federhub und Federhaerte - Grundsaetzlich DARF die Feder etwas mehr Hub haben als der Daempfer sie darf aber NICHT weniger hub haben - sonst fliegt der Federteller. So ist das - nicht anders.



			
				el Lingo schrieb:
			
		

> aber viele Leute erzählen auch viel.


 ...und wieder andere schwaetzen rum und haben einfach keine Ahnung.

Und um mal wieder meinen Beitrag aus dem Switch Fred zu zitieren:

Weil ich in letzter Zeit ein paar PM's deswegen verschickt habe denke ich dass es einfach mal an der Zeit ist alles umfangreich zu erklaeren damit das technische Verstaendnis des einzelnen weiter kommt und er nicht nur ein Antwort hat.

Die Angabe 650 bspw ist die Kraft in Amerikanischen Pfund die man braucht um die Feder einen Zoll zu kompimieren - also eben die haerte.

Die zweite Zahl ist der HUB der Feder - also beim Switch waere das in meinem Falle ein 650x2.35. Die 2.35 Zoll Hub der Feder sind also: 2.35 mal 2.54cm (1 Zoll!) 5.9cm oder 59mm.

Das bedeutet also dass mein Daempfer (200mm Laenge von Aufnahme zu Aufnahme) mit seinen 57mm Hub auf Block (Bottom Out/Durchschlag) geht BEVOR die Feder das tut.

Die Federn fuers RMX sind, wie Mario sagt, zu lang (mehr Abstand zwischen den Windungen = mehr Hub) fuer die 200mm Deampfer des Switch.

Es muss also eine passende Feder sein, wobei die 2.Stelle immer etwas variieren kann. Es gibt also 550x2.35, 600x2.30 usw - das spielt aber keine Rolle wie man sich ja nun leicht ausrechenen kann.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. Gruss, Felix


----------



## el Lingo (12. Juni 2006)

Insane, deswegen sagst du ja auch DARF und nicht muß. Somit habe ich nicht Unrecht, nicht wahr? Wenn man es passend hat, ist das sicher nicht falsch


----------



## MrBrown (13. Juni 2006)

OK alles klar, 
jetzt ist mir Vieles verständlicher goworden. 
Die Erklärung von Felix war echt umfassend und hilfreich.

nochmals danke 

Gruß MrBrown


----------

